# What's a finish that smells like bananas?



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

When I first got my Dobro in 1974 I was struck by the solvent smell, which was like a bottle of banana oil my dad had in his workshop. What kind of finish would that indicate?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Are you sure it’s not the wood you are smelling?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe someone at the factory left a banana inside it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I feel like the answer is G96.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Maybe the case not the guitar.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

A possibility, a quick search suggests butyl acetate, a lacquer thinner, smells like banana. It looks like it is used sometimes in the finish and sometimes to repair a finish.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

or this, sometimes used in nitro lacquers: Isoamyl acetate - Wikipedia.


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Paul Running said:


> or this, sometimes used in nitro lacquers: Isoamyl acetate - Wikipedia.


When I cleaned carpets many years ago we used this to disolve and remove gum.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the responses, it sounds like maybe isoamyl acetate. The finish is, as you can see, unusual.


----------

